# Apopka 20th International Slipper Symposium



## richgarrison (Aug 19, 2019)

anyone know if it is happening?

https://slippersymposium.com/


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2019)

I hope so.


----------



## DeeP0 (Aug 29, 2019)

I emailed Krull-Smith to ask them about this yesterday and I was told that the list of vendors and speakers is currently being finalized.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 8, 2019)

dunno if it was your email but the site is up to date with speakers and vendors listed... no topics yet... but at least there's something to plan for... date is November 2nd


----------

